# Raptors gear in movies/TV



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

It's always cool to see Raptors (or Grizz!) gear in TV shows, movies, and music videos!

Unfortunately, I can only think of a couple of videos right now that feature Raptors gear.

In Maestro's 2000 video, "U Got Da Best," he wears a purple Raptors jersey. Raptors jerseys are also obvious in the 2002 Fat Joe video, "What's Luv."

I'm also positive there was a Raptors jersey in a Ja Rule video, but I can't remember which one. 

Can anybody else remember any Raptor gear sightings? 

 :yes: :yes: :grinning: :laugh:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

What are you getting at? :|


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Onyx... With who slams harder Onyx or Vince Carter... Onyx all my girl say it louder oooooo.... girls(oooooooo) Had a Vince Carter Jersey... And Slasher he is just trying to see how many vidoes the Vancouver Grizzles Jersey or Toronto Raptors Jersey been in


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

damn you knew that what's luv one, If you count it Jalen is in the Move ***** video

VC is in the Back for more video,

i can probably think of more in a second


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sporty G</b>!
> It's always cool to see Raptors (or Grizz!) gear in TV shows, movies, and music videos!
> 
> Unfortunately, I can only think of a couple of videos right now that feature Raptors gear.
> ...


it was in in Between me and you...with christina milian....he wears the purple raptors jersey


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

i am an Indian person....and once my mom and cousin were watching an Indian movie from Bollywood ( the indian hollywood) and i actually saw a Vince Carter Purple Raptors jersey in the movie....i was going insane..with happiness....but yah the kid was wearing VC's jersey and dribbling a basketball...so that was preety cool


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i know it has nothing to do with the raptors or basketball for that matter but in the short lived series John Doe, one show they were in a bar watching football and if you looked closely you can see the teams are the Sakatchawan Roughriders and the Hamilton Tigercats, if you want to know the Cats were losing.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> damn you knew that what's luv one, If you count it Jalen is in the Move ***** video
> 
> VC is in the Back for more video,
> ...



Carter's in the back for Fabolous's video, not sure of the name, i think its "Its my party"

yeah and rose is in a few videos, and i think i saw mo-pete in a canadian rap video


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

the background dancers in KOS's music video...bboy stance also wear carter jersey's
the two girls


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

Awesome feedback guys~! 

Keep it coming.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

fat joe/f ashanti-whats love




the dancers in the vid were wearing VC jerseys


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

The first video I saw a Carter jersey in was in the Memphis Bleek ft. Jay-Z - Do My video. It's the video where they're playing a whole bunch of sports guys vs. girls and there are a lotta cameos in it. Someone in that video was wearin a VC jersey.

Also the K-OS video...an old one, I think it's called T-Dot, or Welcome to the T-Dot or something.


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

in fabolous' video "Trade it all" one of the guys from Jagged Edge i think they are. one of the guys is wearing a Vancouver Grizzlies jersey


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>laydee-bawla22</b>!
> The first video I saw a Carter jersey in was in the Memphis Bleek ft. Jay-Z - Do My video. It's the video where they're playing a whole bunch of sports guys vs. girls and there are a lotta cameos in it. Someone in that video was wearin a VC jersey.
> 
> Also the K-OS video...an old one, I think it's called T-Dot, or Welcome to the T-Dot or something.


ya i rember that


----------



## A_wildstabatanything (Jun 18, 2003)

I can’t believe no one has mentioned Jackie Brown.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Not a movie but 

Nelly. Fur. in last yr all star game


----------

